# crawler harness patterens and supplies?



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I was out last night at the local hole drifting crawler harnesses and I had 3 pike right next to the boat right before they snapped the 20 lb leader. I am planning to try tying a few harness patterns with maybe a 25 or 30 lb floro leader for the heavier fish. Where would I be able to find the beads and blades? how about sites with pattern ideas?

thanks,

Pat


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Snapped or did its teeth cut the harness?

We just caught 2 - 20 lb muskys on a crawler harness without breaking.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

no, it broke at the flat spot from the harness holder. I think I solved my line problem, Im going with a small spool of 17 lb floro for a test run.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Pat - You can't go wrong for componants at - www.staminainc.com - Great People to deal with and quality stuff. C-man


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks C Man, I will deff look into that. I found a couple kits at gander that I might try as well. I have hooks snelled on leaders that are just waiting for the hardware.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

chamookman said:


> Pat - You can't go wrong for componants at - www.staminainc.com - Great People to deal with and quality stuff. C-man


Ya, Stamina does have some good components.

But, what is wrong with Buy Michigan?? Check out D&B Fishing at: http://dbfishing.com/ and help Michigan residents. I have used D&B, Stamina, and Netcraft and a couple of others but for basic components I like to put some of the money back into our state.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

My buddy has an online shop. Real good guy and paints all his own blades....great colors...check him out at www.prochoicefishing.com


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

find a local craft store for your beads. i have bought my beads from a craft store here in Monroe for the past 4 years.......won't need beads for a long time. they have alot of different colors along with the usual gold, purple, orange, etc. along with different sizes as well.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I figure for the first couple I do, I can use the supplies from some of my lighter harnesses. they seem to look ok, but I wont know Untill I get 'em wet. I got my beads and now I am onto finding blades and the clevises. Looks like I may have to make a bass pro run.


----------



## oldtimer63 (Jul 6, 2009)

I GO TO JOANN FABS OR MICHEALS FOR THE BEADS THEY ARE ALOT CHEAPER .MOST BAIT SHOPS SELL THE BLADES YOU CAN GET LIKE 4BLADES FOR 2 DOLLARS THEY HAVE TONS OF BEADS AT THEM CRAFT STORES EVEN THE GLOW IN THE DARK ONES FOR ABOUT 5 BUCKS YOU CAN GET 1000 DIFFERENT COLAR BEADS CHECK IT OUT


----------

